# 25W Screw in CF bulbs: Where?!



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm having trouble finding screw in daylight (5000k-6500k) compact fluourescent light bulbs over 10 or 11 watts. Ideally I'm looking for a non-spiral 25W daylight CF bulb for my incandescent hood. All I can find locally are the spiral type bulbs which are too big in diameter to fit in the hood properly. Anyone know of where I can find a bulb like this locally or over the internet? Thanks!


----------



## toofazt (Aug 9, 2005)

Did you check Wal-Mart?


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Ya, I was going to say Walmart, Home Depot, Lowes. I've used those bulbs a lot, and its where I got all mine. I tried too look on-line for ya, but didn't see much. 
I did see this though.
http://www.servicelighting.com/catalog_product.cfm?prod=MX35871
That's the extreme in screw-ins LOL:noidea:


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

Well I tried Home Depot, Target, K-Mart, and Super Stop & Shop Supermarkets, but not Wal-Mart yet. I'll try tomorrow. Nothing but the spiral kinds so far. That 200w bulb is extreme, and plus, it'd never fit in my hood!


----------



## HydroBot (Apr 26, 2006)

Dollar Zone has some that are claimed to be 30 watts. They have them in both tight spirals and 3U package. Either type look like they would fit in an incandecent hood. They put out a nice blue-ish light that doesn't seem intense enough for their claimed rating but terrestial plants seem to like them just fine. These are only $1 a piece and probably are factory rejects as they typically only last a few months , although i have a few that are burning a year later.


----------



## aquaboy (May 26, 2005)

Only Walmart carrry those 6500k Daylight CF (Lights of America) bulb (as far as i know). It comes 10w, 15w, 20w & 25w in the light/bulb department not fish dept. it comes in a blue packed sometimes two in a pack. Try the 20watts first as I think the 25w is hard to fit on my 10g hood but you can do it. IMO.

-Brian


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

Well I begrudgingly went to my local Wal-Mart yesterday and they only had the 10W 6500k Lights of America bulbs in the fish aisle, no higher watt lights in the light bulb section. Are the Lights of America bulbs that are higher wattage full spectrum as well? How much difference does the spectrum make?


----------



## aquaboy (May 26, 2005)

DJKronik57 said:


> Well I begrudgingly went to my local Wal-Mart yesterday and they only had the 10W 6500k Lights of America bulbs in the fish aisle, no higher watt lights in the light bulb section. Are the Lights of America bulbs that are higher wattage full spectrum as well? How much difference does the spectrum make?


As far as I know yes they are full spectrum as well! go to lights of america website & you will see all the details & bulbs.

-Brian


----------



## orthikon (Feb 16, 2006)

In my local walmart here in SoCal we have 15, 20 and 25 watt u shaped "Sunlight" CFs by Lights of America 6500K as indicated. The 2 pack for the 15 and 20 watts are <$9 + tax. They have those in the light section. Try other Walmart branches. I'm lucky to have 3 within 10 miles 

I had two 20 watt screwed in a 20" hood (made for incadescents) in a 10 gal and I get very good growth, got riccia to pearl (with co2 of course). 

I recently bought a 65W floodlight (6500K) by same company for $<12 +tax to use in place of the above. Riccia starts pearling after an hour. There's a couple of threads about this.

The coverage isn't quite as good as those linear CFs but hey can't beat the price.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I've been to topbulb.com, 1000bulbs.com, and bulbs.com and they all have a huge selection of spirals in the 5,000-5,500K range. These aren't ideal, but they seem to work OK for me. I got some 6,500K bulbs from the local Fall-Apart, but they're slightly too big for my fixture.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

If you haven't found the light bulbs yet. You must venture out into the Light Bulb section to find the 25 watt Lights of America Bulbs. They won't be found in the fish section as you have already seen. I'm sure you'll find it there. Happy Hunting. 

-John N.


----------



## joseney21 (May 11, 2006)

check out the bottom of this link. at the bottom there are two separate links that take you to a lighting page. if you look for CF bulbs in the lighting page and then look for spiral bulbs, you'll see bulbs with the specs you want.

http://melevsreef.com/fuge_bulb.html


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

Hmm, CF screw in flood lights...:-k And sockets for $5? That might just be the cheapest high-output lighting system I've ever seen. If I hadn't already bought another hood for my 10Gal, I might seriously consider doing this. The only drawback is aesthetics. Thanks for the link!


----------



## joseney21 (May 11, 2006)

you can always hide it in a hood.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

How would you use one of these very nice bulbs over a 1-5 Gallon Nano? 
I was looking in my local Super Wal*Mart for (inexpensive or CHEAP) options.


----------

